# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Recarga de Acuiferos >  IV Congreso internacional sobre tecnología de la intrusión de agua de mar e acuíferos costeros

## Salut

Aupa gente!!

Para que luego no digais que no os he avisado con antelación ( :Stick Out Tongue: ):

http://www.igme.es/internet/tiac12/

En Alicante, del 24 al 26 de abril de 2012, se va a celebrar el _IV Congreso internacional sobre tecnología de la intrusión de agua de mar en acuíferos costeros_ y el _III Simposio internacional sobre acuíferos costeros y desaladoras_.

Salud!

----------


## Luján

> Aupa gente!!
> 
> Para que luego no digais que no os he avisado con antelación ():
> 
> http://www.igme.es/internet/tiac12/
> 
> En Alicante, del 24 al 26 de abril de 2012, se va a celebrar el _IV Congreso internacional sobre tecnología de la intrusión de agua de mar e acuíferos costeros_ y el _III Simposio internacional sobre acuíferos costeros y desaladoras_.
> 
> Salud!


Habrá que ver las conclusiones. Yo creo que no voy a poder acudir, por mucho que me interese.

----------


## Jonasino

La he encontrado por pura casualidad y me he acordado de este hilo
TIAC12_02.pdf

----------

